

Show HN: Beaconstac – iBeacon proximity platform for developers - bhashkarsharma
https://developer.beaconstac.com/

======
sritch
A lot of hardware manufacturers offer their own SDKs for interacting with
their beacons, not letting you get the UUID of the beacon itself. Are you
interacting with all providers' SDKs?

~~~
ravipratapm
Hardware manufacturers generally offer SDKs that allow you to gather specific
data from the beacon's sensors that are not part of the iBeacon spec (and
therefore not captured by iOS CoreLocation, for e.g.)

The iBeacon spec requires the UUID to be transmitted with each BLE packet so
there's no way to hide the UUID of the beacon (you should be able to get it
using a simple BLE scan).

Beaconstac currently does not support those providers that are not compliant
with the iBeacon spec. We don't integrate with any custom beacon manufacturer
SDKs.

------
ksaxena
Cool stuff guys. Quick question: how much of an adoption are you expecting for
iBeacon compliant stuff in say, the next 2 years amongst small and medium
retailers? Or is it more of a large retail play?

~~~
ravipratapm
Glad you like it!

From what we're seeing, there's very clear interest in beacons across a wide
variety of verticals - hotels, events, museums, etc. Retail is definitely one
of the significant verticals but not the only one.

That's also one of the reasons Beaconstac is a developer-led platform with
SDKs & REST APIs - we think it is best to let developers figure out how to add
proximity-based applications to the verticals they work in.

